# st john's wort hypericin vs hyperforin



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I know there are several topics on SJW before but I found some information thats makes me interested in giving SJW another try after trying several brands in the past with not significant results.

Most st John's wort is standardized to an ingredient called hypericin
But I found some information about hyperforin that seems to be the actual ingredient in SJW that improves depressive symptons.
Because all st John's wort is standarized to hypercin and not on hyperforin that could be a cause why for some people SJW is working and for some not. Because If we assume the hyperforin is the key ingredient than we dont know how much we get from it because Its not so standardized as hypericin.

So I found one SJW supplement that says it has 27 mg hyperforin a capsule.
I hope this will work for my depression.

Quote from a site that says something about the hyperforin:
"In another study, patients received either placebo, a St. John's Wort extract standardized to 0.5% hyperforin, or a St. John's Wort extract standardized to 5% hyperforin. Only patients who received the extract of 5% hyperforin showed significant improvement of depressive symptoms."
http://altmedicine.about.com/cs/anxietydepression/a/SJW.htm


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok maybe not so many know about st Jogns Worts. But has anyone not even try this?


----------



## Wanderer77 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm totally going to resurrect this thread over 3 years later 
I'm currently looking into this now because the old New Chapter SC27 is working great and has listed only hyperforins and not hypericin, and I'm trying to find out why they changed the formula as well as the name (now called St. John's Force) where it has listed both hyperforin and hypericin combined as 27(?)mg hypericin. It would be soo frustrating to find out if the new formula is worse than the old one (which works great) - and I have briefly read that the photosensitivity is related to the hypericin and not the hyperforin, which is the useful component in relieving the depression - not hypericin.


----------

